# Hey from me and Norway



## Reeiss (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey! Just bought a TT 1.8 1999 on the October 24 . 
My name is Chris, am from Norway and only 17 years old. The TT is my second car, my first car was a Mercedes Benz W124. I don't have a license . Have to wait until my 18th birthday (April 1.). The car is still with the dealer, they are doing the last finishing touch. Thursday is the day I can take my baby home. I don't have job, still at school.
Hobbies: Downhill, photographing and some more.
And sorry if my English is not that good, I'm still learning [smiley=book2.gif]!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  :-|


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------

